

The wretched state of GPU transcoding - yankcrime
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/128681-the-wretched-state-of-gpu-transcoding

======
exDM69
This is an example of what we get when a potential new technology is turned
into a patent minefield. It's very hard to get anything done in the field of
video encoding without having someone with a law degree on the team. Mr. Steve
Jobs said it roughly this way: "all video codecs are patented".

Makes me sad :(

------
mullr
Single page version: [http://www.extremetech.com/computing/128681-the-
wretched-sta...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/128681-the-wretched-
state-of-gpu-transcoding?print)

